# Effacer musique sur mon iPad.



## Solaig (17 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour. Je viens de me procurer un iPad 2 16 Gigs. Lorsque je l'ai connecté sur mon iMac, il s'est mis à jour. Mais ce iPad est pour mon épouse et elle n'écoute que de la musique francophone. J'ai tout tenté pour retirer les morceaux anglophone. Rien, ils restent tous là, mais, ils ne jouent plus. Si je clique dessus, il se passe rien. Au bout à droite il y a un petit nuage avec une flèche par en bas. Je clique dessus elle se transforme en cercle avec un carré au centre. Mais c'est tout. J'ai ré-initialisé 3 fois, le même scénario revient. S.V.P. Est que vous pouvez me renseigner. Merci. Michel.


----------



## Larme (17 Décembre 2013)

Le Nuage, c'est pour dire que c'est sur iCloud : iTunes Match ou Achetée.
Tu peux empêcher les morceaux d'iTunes Match dans Réglages.app/Musique (de mémoire).
Le mieux, c'est de faire sur iTunes des Playlists (Liste de lecture en français), avec par exemple :
Playlist pour ta Femme &#8212; Playlist pour toi.
Quand tu synchronises, tu demandes à synchroniser uniquement la musique présente dans la Playlist pour ta Femme.


----------



## ako1113 (26 Décembre 2013)

J'ai le même problème avec mon iPad Air ! J'aimerai enlever beaucoup de musique mais j'y arrive pas


----------

